# My allroad flashs a yellow light when I drive over 60mph what is that.



## euroautogroup (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it says hsh? in a yellow circle. I cant make it out because my info screen is messed up!!


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: My allroad flashs a yellow light when I drive over 60mph what is that. (euroautogroup)*

Probably the mph warning, you can set a warning to remind you of the speed your going at. There are two different ones, the first one is set by pressing the either the clock or trip button I don't remember what one while driving at the speed you want set. The other one is set through the menu in the DIS. If you have your car manual it should be in there, otherwise i could pull mine out and give you better directions.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: My allroad flashs a yellow light when I drive over 60mph what is that. (vr6ninja)*

yep, sounds exactly like the speed warning.


----------

